# Small router bit..



## millipee (Feb 16, 2013)

Looking for a small router bit that will allow a profile to be followed.. resulting in 1/8-1/4"" fiberboard being cut below... need the depth quite long... folks like dremel dont seem to do them that length... image attached.. help greatfully appreciated..


----------



## Smokindog (Jan 30, 2012)

I have used a 1/8 inch Rotozip bit with a 1/4 to 1/8 reducer for my collet in my Bosch Colt. The Rotozip bits are a couple inches long. Use whatever bushing you need in your router to follow the template.


----------



## millipee (Feb 16, 2013)

many thanks.. is there a link to rotozip bits on web?



Smokindog said:


> I have used a 1/8 inch Rotozip bit with a 1/4 to 1/8 reducer for my collet in my Bosch Colt. The Rotozip bits are a couple inches long. Use whatever bushing you need in your router to follow the template.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

millipee said:


> many thanks.. is there a link to rotozip bits on web?


Google is your friend!

Rotozip Bits


----------



## millipee (Feb 16, 2013)

thanks.. ;-)
seems youre a better googler than me.. i couldnt find it.... THANKYOU


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi n/a (please fill in your name in your user profile then we can all be polite, thank you)

1/8in is very thin for a 65mm long cutter. Is there a reason why you couldn't go to a 1/4in shank? The reason I'm asking is that a long 1/8in shaft won't really withstand overfeeding (i.e. feeding too quickly) - probably not a problem with soft stuff like MDF, but on hard plastics and metals I think you are running a definite risk of the cutter bending or breaking if you push too much. If this is for your copying project then surely the way to go would be to build a router dupli-carver, like one of these, then you aren't looking for an (almost certainly) non existent cutter and am off the shelf cutter can be used instead (which is always a lot easier)

Regards

Phil


----------



## millipee (Feb 16, 2013)

to be honest i dont need the 3d aspects of the copy carver.. i would be cutting thin mdf also.. a collet at 1/4" is going to make the router bit bigger and end up bigger fillets in the copied profile corners .. i can likely drop a little from the length i mentioned... dremel gives just to 1" shank and 1/2" cutter so total 1 1/2"... sorry if im sounding negative but im not... appreciate your input greatly ;-)


----------



## flockshot (Mar 15, 2012)

I did quite a bit of research online to find the longest 1/8 bit I could find. I was making a duplicator for duck call inserts and needed a long 1/8 bit. The longest I could find is a 5/8 cut that I found on Amazon. That bit was a single flute cut by Freud. The single cut was to keep down heat buildup.
Consider two homebuild machines that will get your fillets down to 1/8 inch. 1) If you can make patterns in either 2x or 3x the desired size get plans for the 'pantagraph' from woodgears.ca and build it to hold a small router or a dremel. I use it to cut out plastic parts for rubber band guns. 2) As suggested above, a DIY copy carver (just disregard the 3d capability) can also be built at home from plans at woodgears.ca


----------



## millipee (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you.. I'm not a router bit expert.... what was the amazon web link?.. so its 1/8 shank which will fit dremel.. and 5/8 cut?... that's quite wide for copying.. what was length?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

look to end mills..

Micrograin Carbide End Mills


----------



## millipee (Feb 16, 2013)

Didn't know you can route with end mill?.. in my case its following a profile and copying in material fixed below..should work?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

millipee said:


> Didn't know you can route with end mill?.. in my case its following a profile and copying in material fixed below..should work?


if one doesn't work another will...


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Stick is right about the end mills, they work fine in a router as long as they fit your collet.


----------



## millipee (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone.. can't wait to try!


----------



## flockshot (Mar 15, 2012)

Sorry for the confusion. The amazon was a 1/4 shank with a 5/8 cut on a single flute bit. The first bit is the one I got and then it goes into the dremel bits.
Amazon.com: 1/8 router bit


----------



## millipee (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Flockshot,
On the Amazon link you just sent, its the Dremel 650 (2nd item down) that is the problem. Its is not long enough. My apologies, I am not seeing (on that Amazon page) the 1/8" shank by Freud that you suggest may be an alternative.
Thoughts?


----------

